# Need programe to cut movies ... but ...



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

hey all

I need a program that cut parts of movies but without changing the quality of the movie ... because most of the programs changes the quality in saving so if I cut a part from a DVD movie the final quality is bad so I need 

A good cut program that don't change the saving quality ...

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

virtualdub can edit avi/mpeg1. autogk can convert files to avi at different quality settings.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

that program seems to be very good ... but I don't know how to use it ???

I need to know how I can cut a specific region in the movie and save it without losing it's quality ...

and thanks ...


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i've only used virtualdub once before in the past with success. so i'm not able to give detailed instructions on it. i did use it to cut out a piece of footage, but i don't know that it will work on .VOB files. autoGK in a good converter, but the idea with that is to convert a VOB to another format, which is probably not what you want. sorry.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

There are any number of tutorials on the web for virtualdub - just google virtualdub tutorials and go for it! This one seems pretty good 
http://www.jimmyr.com/blog/14_Virtualdub_Tutorials_260_2007.php


----------

